# Spotted a Snowy Owl Today



## Keesha (Dec 20, 2018)

While driving to Walmart today my husband spotted a beautiful snowy owl. 
We don’t see these often but they really are an attractive bird. Most Snowy Owls have some brown markings but this one was pure white.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2018)

freaking gorgeous


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2018)

Beautiful bird, nice shots Keesha!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 20, 2018)

Great pics, K! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 20, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful. We have owls around here,I can hear them but have never seen one.


----------



## Lara (Dec 21, 2018)

What a treat for you to see a pure white one!!


----------

